# Summer reading fun...



## mikeyB (Aug 4, 2018)

Tkanks to a cartoon in today’s Guardian review section by Tom Gauld, here’s a fun occupation for summer reads. His are:

The Holiday of the Jackal, by Frederick Forsyth 

The Old Man and the Siesta, Ernest Hemingway

Jane Airbnb, Charlotte Brontë

A Tale of Two City Breaks, Charles Dickens

Any readers like to add their own? Come on gang


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2018)

The Forsyte Saga holidays, John Galsworthy


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 4, 2018)

The Remains of the Daytrip, Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## Sally W (Aug 4, 2018)

Sunny days and lovers - DH Lawrence


----------



## Flower (Aug 4, 2018)

A room with a view surcharge - E. M Forster


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2018)

Dr. Trivago, Boris Pasternak.


----------



## Sally W (Aug 4, 2018)

James and the Giant Beach - Roald Dahl


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 4, 2018)

The Sun Shining - Stephen King


----------



## Bloden (Aug 4, 2018)

Hubby says: Bridget Jones’s Diarrhea


----------



## Bloden (Aug 4, 2018)

50 Shades of Red.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 5, 2018)

2001 in the passport queue- Arthur C Clarke


----------



## Flower (Aug 5, 2018)

Robin said:


> Dr. Trivago, Boris Pasternak.



Hehe Robin  I've had this on loop in my head since I read it!


----------



## Sally W (Aug 5, 2018)

Bloden said:


> Hubby says: Bridget Jones’s Diarrhea


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 5, 2018)

Five go off to Camp Bestival - Enid Blyton


----------



## trophywench (Aug 5, 2018)

The Dead Secret Garden by Frances Hodgson Burnett


----------



## eggyg (Aug 5, 2018)

Catch flight 22 by Joseph Heller
Robinson’s Cruises by Daniel Defoe
Murder on the Heathrow Express by Agatha Christie


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

Some of these are hilarious.

How abut:

The Man In The High Sandcastle - Philip K. Dick

Thunder Beachball - Ian Fleming

Ice Cream Station Zebra - Alistair MacLean

Where Seagulls Dare - Alistair MacLean


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 6, 2018)

I Capture the Sandcastle - Dodie Smith


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 6, 2018)

Notes On A Sandal by Zoe Heller
The Mill On The Candyfloss by George Eliot
The Lost Prints by Frances Hodgson Burnett (for those of us old enough to remember a time before digital cameras!)

and R says Bed And Breakfast-knobs And Broomsticks by Mary Norton


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 7, 2018)

Jonathon Livingston Seagull poo on my shirt - Richard Bach


----------



## Robin (Aug 7, 2018)

Mr. Midshipman Easyjet - Frederick Marryat
Ryanairs daughter - Robert Bolt (I know, I know, it's a screenplay not a novel)
Lord of the FlyBes - William Golding


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 8, 2018)

The Cone Collector - Jeffrey Deaver
Safari From The Madding Crowd - Thomas Hardy
Vanity Fair Fortnight - Thackeray (they still have the Fair Fortnight holiday in Glasgow)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 8, 2018)

Bleak Guesthouse - Charles Dickens


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 22, 2018)

Chewed the obscure food - Thomas Hardy traveller


----------



## Bloden (Aug 23, 2018)

Hahahaha...brilliant the lot of you!


----------

